# Mrs Elliotts



## Blazinhawkz (Nov 27, 2016)

Mrs Elliots 05.09.2015

Ill try not to bore with the long winded details on this on but an early start 4am met non member now non friend at the golden M for coffee and a quick run through details on access as this location is situated in a semi detatched street so live sites all aoround us. If we were to be spotted theres a 100% chance the boys in blue are getting called so ninja stealth was a must,20 minutes we were inside this hoarders house the first thing I smelt was death I know the smell of death as I worked as stone mason/funeral directors so iv seen and smelt my fair share of death. Anyway that aside off I went checking out room after room filled with everything clothes,xmas deco,tvs,lots of unopened parcels. So off I went snap happy taking in the rooms and the smaller details I really enjoyed this place 1 of my top 10 for sure. 

This house is currently been cleared by the council so many of these of items will most likely thrown in a skip or taken

Heres the pics



DSC_0059 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Stacked



DSC_0058 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Pantry Size



DSC_0060 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Hanging Space



DSC_0049 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Death Bed



DSC_0048 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Horse Brass & Wedgewood 



DSC_0061 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Boom Boom



What These Have Read by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Readers (grain was added while editing)



Windows 10 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Landing 



DSC_0056 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Front Room



DSC_0024 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Down



DSC_0035 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Expensive Taste



DSC_0044 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Teens (these items were not arranged by me but after photographing I did put them back)



DSC_0031 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Sexy



DSC_0033 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Watcher



DSC_0037 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Books & Music



DSC_0042 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Doll Face



DSC_0041 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Coins



DSC_0038 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Knick Knacks



DSC_0019 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Hanging


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 27, 2016)

Stunning dude you have an unreal knack to capture the past in a very documentative fashion


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 27, 2016)

Amazing collection of pop memorabilia and chemist jars/bottles.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 27, 2016)

A very good post, those teen magazines and Beatles memorabilia are worth a bit now. There's a lot more stuff around that are collectors items.


----------



## krela (Nov 27, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> A very good post, those teen magazines and Beatles memorabilia are worth a bit now. There's a lot more stuff around that are collectors items.



Well done for drawing attention to it.


----------



## mookster (Nov 27, 2016)

That's eerily like a house I did a few years back - which actually was a semi-detached house - completely full of somebody's life story and possessions. I've always felt uneasy in places like that.


----------



## smiler (Nov 27, 2016)

krela said:


> Well done for drawing attention to it.



There is some nice bits but nothing worth that much, it is a lovely window on yesteryear though, I thoroughly enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## skankypants (Nov 27, 2016)

Good stuff Blaze,great pics


----------



## Blazinhawkz (Nov 28, 2016)

Cheers Skanky,Smiler,Mookster,Krela,Hugh Jorgan,Flysboy and MockingBird I was very uneasy in here every floorboard made a noise the house had some lovely treasure hidden away a lot of it never got documemted,the front room had a full set of wedgewood and some big horse brass pieces but Im pretty sure the council will give it all a good home. Thanks everyone appreciate the feedback and kind words


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 28, 2016)

Blazinhawkz;335923the front room had a full set of wedgewood and some big horse brass pieces but Im pretty sure the council will give it all a good home.[/QUOTE said:


> I very much doubt it - One learns over the years that one persons 'treasures of a lifetime' are just a pile of junk to the next of kin/finders.


----------



## Non Friend (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice report about "Mrs Elliots Unhumble Abode Bro".
Update;
Mrs Elliots was sold by auction in October 2016.
The stench of death was made worse by your bottom that morning.


----------



## smiler (Nov 29, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> I very much doubt it - One learns over the years that one persons 'treasures of a lifetime' are just a pile of junk to the next of kin/finders.



Ain't that the truth


----------

